# Jedes Frühjahr sterben Fische.



## Friedel01 (30. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem, dass ich mir nicht wirklich erklären kann?
Mein Teich geht nun in die dritte Saison.

Letztes Frühjahr habe ich vier Fische und auch dieses Frühjahr habe ich leider schon drei Fische verloren.
Immer zur "gleichen Zeit", also wenn der Teich aus dem Winterschlaf kommt, geht ein Teil der Fische ein.

Letztes Jahr:
2x einjährig
2x zweijahrig

Dieses Jahr bisher:
2x einjährig
1x zweijährig

Ich weiß echt nicht woran es liegen könnte.
Man sieht dem Fisch nichts an.
Aber wenn man am nächsten Tag an den Teich kommt, ist er tot.
Das Wasser sieht trotz allem gut aus.
PH ca. 7
Ammonium nicht nachweisbar
Nitrit 0,05
Aktuell ist meine Teichtemperatur 8,2 C°
Gefüttert wird, seitdem die Wassertemperatur 8 C° erreicht hat, alle 2-3 Tage etwas Tri Koi vital sinkend.

Wisst ihr vielleicht woran es liegen könnte oder hat jemand bei sich das gleiche Problem gehabt?

*Ich habe vom aktuell eingegangen zweijährigen Fisch drei Bilder hochgeladen.*
*Todeszeitpunkt in den letzten 24 Stunden...*

Er war 37 cm groß. R.I.P. 


Gruß
Friedel


----------



## troll20 (30. März 2019)

Such mal nach EMS oder auch Energie- Mangel- Syndrom


----------



## Teichfreund77 (30. März 2019)

Würde das gleiche wie Troll20 tippen.
Wie viele Monate hast du Sie denn nicht mehr gefüttert?
Fressen alle gut oder sind Sie eher Ängstlich?

 Bitte jetzt nicht Ohne Ende Füttern sondern  jeden Tag eine Dosis und schauen das alle dort Fressen,


----------



## Lumita (30. März 2019)

Was hat dein Koi an der Bauchflosse? Sieht aus wie was bakterielles? Ich tippe auf Lochkrankheit ( schau mal unter Erythrodermatitis)
Allerdings ist eine Ferndiagnose absolut unprofessionell und nicht möglich. Zur Gewissheit müsste am besten von einem Koidoc ein Abstrich erfolgen.
Als erste Hilfe würde ich einen größeren Teilwasserwechsel machen, jedoch muss dabei beachtet werden, dass die Temperaturen des Leitungswasser ähnlich dem des Teiches sind. Eine Woche aufhören zu füttern, Filter wenn nötig entschlammen und kranke Koi mit Salzbädern behandeln ( der Teich sollte jedoch mind. 15 Grad haben). Wenn du es kannst, würde ich die Wunden desinfizieren und abdecken. Bitte jedoch unbedingt vorher eine Probe für ein Antibiogramm nehmen und an ein geeigentes Labor senden. Dann kann der Tierarzt gezielt mit der Antibiose beginnen. Denn ohne einen fachkundigen Rat sollte dieses Problem nicht versucht werden zu lösen. Zudem können Antibiotika resistenzen entwickeln.


----------



## troll20 (30. März 2019)

Lumita schrieb:


> Was hat dein Koi an der Bauchflosse


Ich hab mich gar nicht getraut was dazu zu schreiben da ich es nur auf dem kleinen Handy Display gesehen / gedeutet habe.
Wenn da also wirklich was dran ist,  dann bitte umgehend einen Koitierarzt hinzuziehen,  bitte.


----------



## Friedel01 (31. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Also das am Bauch ist eine Schuppe, die rot unterlaufen ist. Das habe ich jetzt erstmal als nicht so schlimm empfunden. 

Das komische ist, dass alle Koi, auch der tote, für mein Empfinden normal gefressen haben. Also wenn man bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur von normal sprechen kann. 

Einen 10% igen Wasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser habe ich am 28.3. gemacht.

Ich habe auch das EMS vermutet. Was ich nur nicht verstehe... Was soll ich denn vor dem Winter anders machen als die letzten zwei Jahre. Ich habe bis die Temperatur so niedrig war, dass die Koi nichts mehr wirklich gefressen haben, gefüttert. Das könnte so mitte November gewesen sein.  Gefüttert hatte ich Konishi No.1
Ab diesem Jahr werde ich auf ein anderes Futter umsteigen, da ich persönlich das Konishi Futter zu teuer finde... 

So, was habe ich noch vergessen, was ihr wissen wolltet? 

Gruß 
Friedel


----------



## tosa (31. März 2019)

die Kiemen sind viel zu blaß, du solltest dir mal einen Fachmann und Tierarzt an den Teich holen und mal einen lebenden Koi fangen und den fachmännisch untersuchen lassen. und die blutige Schuppe weist auch auf ein weiteres Problem in deinem Teich hin.


----------



## Friedel01 (31. März 2019)

Hallo tosa,

Das mit den Kiemen könnte aber auch verfälscht sein. Es kann nämlich sein, dass der Fisch wie oben von mir geschrieben schon 24 Stunden tot war bevor ich ihn herausgeholt habe.


Ich werde aber mal einen lebenden fangen und die Kiemen ansehen.
Wobei ich nicht weiß ob ich das jetzt machen sollte. Die Fische kommen ja gerade erst aus dem Winterschlaf und nicht, dass der Stress durch das Fangen zu viel wird...?

Welches Problem könnte sich denn hinter der blutigen Schuppe verstecken?


Gruß

Friedel.


----------



## tosa (31. März 2019)

die blutige Schuppe könnte ein bakterielle Entzündung sein. diese kann einerseits mechanisch durch anstossen, oder aber auch durch einen __ Parasiten entstanden sein.

Ja, die Temperaturen sind derzeit nicht zum fangen gut, von daher würde ich dir auch


----------

